# General > Hobbies >  Model railway club?

## B0wer

So the kids are outgrowing their wooden train sets and are showing no signs of loosing interest. Are there any model railway clubs in Caithness?

----------


## carrepairman

Unfortunatly not, The nearest is at Inverness, I have tried to spark some interest in a club but without much luck.   Here is a link to my setup, Regards, Tom                             https://www.modelrailwayforum.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=401

----------


## B0wer

Nice setup. If you don't mind me asking how much did it cost? Just trying to work out how many years worth of birthday and Christmas presents it will take to get that far.
What guage/scale is easiest to get hold of up here?
Am a little worried about how permanent this stuff looks. If we were to cut the rails into small sections and glue it to the wooden track we have at the moment would it still work? I was thinking that way they could jigsaw it together anywhere they fancied and when I get fed up of tripping over it I can pack it away again.

----------


## carrepairman

I have sent you a PM, Regards, Tom

----------


## carrepairman

Am a little worried about how permanent this stuff looks. If we were to  cut the rails into small sections and glue it to the wooden track we  have at the moment would it still work? I was thinking that way they  could jigsaw it together anywhere they fancied and when I get fed up of  tripping over it I can pack it away again.                 
In a word, No. The best solution is to fix the track to a board, something like a 6x3 or a 6x4 foot board of 10 mm ply. The track needs to be fixed to the board, many advocate the use of track pins or glue but the best solution is to use track screws, that way if you wish to change your layout you can do so without damaging the track. The track has pre formed holes for the screws, Screws can be obtained from Peters spares. That way the layout can be slid under a bed or leant against a wall when not in use.
As for buying a train set Hattons is a good place to start,    https://www.hattons.co.uk/stocklist/.../prodlist.aspx

Argos also have a few. The most popular scale is OO also known as !/76 and is the easiest to come by.

A good source of info can be found here:  https://www.hornby.com/wp/wp-content...cks-Dec-16.pdf  This is a downloaded PDF that will be in your downloads or docs folder.

Hopefully that puts you on the right track, Any questions, Please ask, Regards, tom

----------

